# lose wifi some time later, net.wlan0 crashed.

## pd1986

Hello

I have an issue about the wifi connection.

My wifi connection loses after some time repeatly. The time is not the same every time. It could be long or short.

After checking "message" in /var/log. I got a message as following

Mar 22 10:10:01 PD cron[6803]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Mar 22 10:12:57 PD dhcpcd[6049]: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 22 10:12:57 PD dhcpcd[6928]: wlan0: wlan0: MTU restored to 1500

Mar 22 10:12:57 PD kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Mar 22 10:12:57 PD wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Mar 22 10:12:57 PD wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet stop' failed

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: wlan0: direct probe to 00:0b:86:3e:c7:a1 (try 1/3)

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: wlan0: direct probe to 00:0b:86:3e:c7:a1 (try 2/3)

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: wlan0: direct probe to 00:0b:86:3e:c7:a1 (try 3/3)

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD dhcpcd[6049]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD dhcpcd[6049]: wlan0: removing interface

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD dhcpcd[6944]: sending signal 1 to pid 6049

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD dhcpcd[6944]: waiting for pid 6049 to exit

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD dhcpcd[6956]: dhcpcd not running

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: r8169 0000:07:00.0: PME# enabled

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: r8169 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link down

Mar 22 10:13:01 PD kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Mar 22 10:13:06 PD kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

Mar 22 10:13:06 PD kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Mar 22 10:13:06 PD kernel: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Checking status of net.wlan0: crashed

So I need to restart net.wlan0 every time to make wifi work normally

it seems to be due to the dhcpcd or else.

kernel is 3.2.1-gentoo-r2, x86_64

Why? How to fix it? someone has some ideas? Thanks

----------

